# Detailingworld™ Review - HDD Enhanced Quick Detailer



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

*Introduction*

I have something a little more obscure to test today from a Company called High Definition Detailing. HDD started out as a stockist and reseller of many reputable brands. Shane, the owner wasn't satisfied with just selling other companies products & recently made the decision to start developing his own range to sell alongside these. I have another review on the way of his fall out remover but for this review we will be looking at his new Quick Detailer called 'Enhanced' which is a Polymer based spray & wipe product. He kindly sent me out a 100ml sample of it alongside my 5L fall out gel purchase with the aim of having me test it out prior to full release.

For any information on this or any of his current product line-up, please visit http://www.highdefinitiondetail.co.uk/collections/high-definition-detail.

*The Product*



So what exactly is Enhanced I hear you ask? What makes it different to other QDs? Well let's start with the description from HDD:

_"Enhanced
------------------------------------
- Quick Detailer
- Gloss Enhancer
- Easy Application
- Ultra Slick Look & Feel

Enhanced has been formulated to add a stunning level of gloss to all painted surfaces, leaving a superb wet look finish. With a fine balance of polymers to add some excellent gloss and with an easy application that makes Enhanced a dream to use."_

Not much to go on with regards to product description in all honesty. I don't know a huge amount about the product I must admit but I do know it has an high polymer content which can only mean good things. It doesn't appear to contain any natural wax although I could be wrong, looking to rely purely on the synthetic polymer content to add protection and gloss to your paintwork. Packaging can't be judged as this is a pre-production sample. It came to me in a 100ml plain black bottle with atomizer spray head. Going by the labelling of the 5L bottle of fallout gel from HDD, it should be black with contrasting grey designs/textures and red lettering. I think it is nice on the eye, the colour choices help it stand out so I expect the Enhanced labelling to look equally as good. The product itself is of a sort of cloudy looking water with a very mild, slightly chemical/fruit scent which is perfectly fine, it doesn't smell amazing but nor is it unpleasant.

*The Method*

So this is where the product seems to vary a little from your usual QD type products. The application is different and isn't simply a spray & wipe type product. The directions from HDD are:

_"Directions Of Use - Shake well before use. For best performance and results apply a few sprays of Enhanced to a plush microfibre cloth spread over the panel. Allow to haze 30 seconds to a minute and then buff off with another separate plush microfibre cloth to reveal a superb wet look gloss finish and very slick feel to all painted surfaces. Can also be used on glass."_

Don't think I have ever used a QD product in this type of application before, allowing it to slightly cure it seems before removal. With this new method of use, I was keen to try this QD out and my own little Abarth would be the test car today. The usual snow foam pre-wash and 2BM hand wash was carried out before drying the paintwork up with a plush drying towel, leaving me the perfect base to test out Enhanced. The paint has 0 protection on it as my car is due a single stage in the coming weeks so haven't wasted any polish, wax or sealants on the paintwork since November. So the instructions tell you to spray onto the microfiber cloth and spread which is how I apply all my QDs so with a folded cloth, 3 sprays were applied to 1 end and it was spread across the bonnet. The cloth slid across the paintwork effortlessly, leaving a very fine streak mark behind showing where it was applied.

This was allowed to cure for 30 seconds before flipping the cloth over and buffing. The streak marks left from Enhanced buffed effortlessly from the paintwork and did leave the paintwork feeling very slick. Standing back to admire the bonnet, there was a definite increase in the levels of gloss and reflectiveness on the paintwork.



It looked very mirror like but I did feel it lacked depth of shine you get from a wax based QD.



The paint on a plus note did have a very wet look to it and had an almost glass like appearance to it.





*Price*

Prices are as follows for this Enhanced QD:

250ml - £8 
500ml - £13 
1 Litre - £22

Prices seem pretty reasonable for any of the bottle sizes. 3 spritz to begin with followed with 1-2 per panel following that means this product is very economical.

*Would I use it again?*

I think I would yeah purely because of how easy it is to spread and buff. Apply and spread to 2 panels at a time, giving the first a perfect amount of time to cure then return to the first and buff in the same order. There are other QD type products that I do feel give a nicer finish, they aren't quite as easy to use as Enhanced though.

*Conclusion*

A very easy to use QD with an interesting method of application which does make buffing it off really easy. I do think a scent is required to make the experience during use that little bit nicer but application is spot on, effortless really. You use very little to do a whole car also and leaves a very mirror like finish but does lack the depth of shine you only get from a good wax QD/paste wax.

PS. Just to follow up, you can apply this several times to layer & increase the protection levels as well as gloss. This is the beading from 1 quick wipe down and bearing in mind my car has no other protection on it, fairly nice beading for only a quick spruce up with a QD.






_DW has followed the Manufacturer's Instructions and accepts no responsibility to any circumstances arising from any member using these products or following this test._


----------

